# (SOLVED) Installing Creative X-Fi Drivers on Windows 10 help?



## Violet_Shift (Aug 2, 2017)

Hiya everyone.

First: If this is in the wrong subforum I'd appreciate someone advising a mod to move it, thanks 

I've had a hell of a night with my computer. Got a new hard drive to finally drag my RAID out of degraded mode, installed Intel RST stuff on Windows, OS refused to start after a restart. So that was fun. (ended up doing the rebuild from BIOS, teaches me for using that accursed piece of software)

Was forced to reset my PC (did the lazy option of retaining my files), and now I'm reinstalling all my stuff.

Time comes to reinstall my Creative drivers, the installer tells me it can't detect any supported products.

Using the Windows 10 supported version, tried installing under a clean boot and safe mode... nothing.

Checked device manager to see if the card is detected, it is.

I have the Creative X-Fi Fatality Champion card (I think that's the name, gosh the names are awkward), and all was working perfectly fine before the reset.

Next step will have to be an actual Windows reinstall but I'd really appreciate not having to do that...

Anyone seen this before? I really would have hoped that after a decade of having garbage drivers, Creative would have sorted their game out.


----------



## Hitman (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello
I have not had.problems with creative drivers.
But have you tried pulling the card and reinstalling and booting up and see if it reconizes it.

Ruben


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 2, 2017)

Go visit Daniel_K he should sort it out and get better drivers to boot. I miss my X-Fi Fatality but my ZX is not a bad replacement.


----------



## Violet_Shift (Aug 2, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> Go visit Daniel_K he should sort it out and get better drivers to boot. I miss my X-Fi Fatality but my ZX is not a bad replacement.



Thank you so much. This isn't the first time I've had to use alternate drivers thanks to Creative's incompetence. Everything works now.

I'm still amazed by how their hardware can be good with such terribad software support.


----------

